

Faxx.us: a newly launched free online faxing service - monicazmf
http://www.faxx.us

======
bbissoon
Very cool concept! How does the person initiating the fax know what the ad
will contain? I haven't signed up, but if it's not done already - I would
create feature where the person sending the fax can select the ad on free
accounts.

Albeit the price plans alone are so reasonable it could void the concern with
Ads.

~~~
monicazmf
Thank you for your feedback, bbissoon! :) Here's a sample of the ad we place
on each free fax sheet cover:
[http://imgur.com/V4wtZUy](http://imgur.com/V4wtZUy) We use it to spread the
word about our service and also, give users the chance to benefit from it (by
enabling them to receive faxes via QR code processing for free). I think it's
a great way of promoting what we do while giving back to our users. And yes,
our paid plans are very affordable and compared to the existing niche market,
the benefits we offer are very, very comprehensive. Again, thank you for your
interest and if there's anything else I can help you with, you can reach me at
monica@faxx.us. Cheers!

~~~
bbissoon
Oh - I see, neat. I assumed it was ads aggregated from a series of sponsors.
I've used these services before - any API in the works?

~~~
monicazmf
Nope, no sponsored ads, and we're trying to keep things simple. The API is
part of our long term plans, we're not currently developing it though. You
mentioned using similar services before, any positive/negative thoughts on
what made you a happy/not so happy customer? And just...thank you. For your
feedback so far, it really made a difference :)

~~~
bbissoon
I assumed Fax was a dying tool but its very much alive and well.

I had to rely on when doing business overseas and sending documents. Doing
corporate identity verification and more all via fax was the norm.

Good luck

~~~
monicazmf
Yes, it is; statistics project a 10% growth rate/year for FoIp market (by
2017), so I guess we could say that it will adjust, not disappear. Thank you,
likewise :)

